# Shower Tray "Yellowing" + UV Protective Roof Vent.



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Did any of you with late models see the letter in this months MMM?.

Chap had problems with his shower tray showing patches of yellow in various places - this is due to the sun .

It seems Hymer are aware of this problem and will change shower trays if necessary and also fit a UV protected bathroom roof vent.

Wish i had known abot this before as we were down at Bad Waldsee 10 days ago .

Our tray is not bad with just a couple of smallish areas affected - i must admit i blamed my other half for cleaning with something unsuitable at first!.

Happy Travels All.

cheers


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

That is interesting reading. We are due to pick up a used Hymer Exsis i on Sunday. I pointed out yellowing of the sink and shower tray to my hubby when we were looking at him, hubbys response was that they just needed a clean!
Wish now I had mentioned it to the sales person at the time!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

It's an old problem. We keep our roof vent blind closed when not in use.

Leltel I hope you enjoy your Exsis-I as much as we do ours

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely they are not going to do this very expensive repair on MHs out of 1st year guarantee?

Ours is 4½ years old.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We are looking forward to having the fixed bed in a compact size, we have found out at some expense that for us it is a necessity, whilst still being compact in size! Didn't think we would be trading in our current motor home quite as soon as we have though


----------

